# Tip for Amazon Prime members re Shipping



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, so one of the things I absolutely love about being a Prime member (and the reason I have Prime, though there's more stuff all the time) is the two-day shipping.

But honestly, I don't always need two-day shipping. And hubby actually doesn't care how soon he gets stuff. Seriously--what's with that? 

So right now (and y'all may already know this), if you, instead of one-clicking, place an item in your cart and then, when checking out, look down in the "change shipping speed area," you'll be given the chance to earn $1 Amazon credit 


> Get a $1 credit for eBooks, digital music and videos


for choosing the "No rush" free shipping, where things won't get there till next week.. I got $3 today cause the hubster thought of three different things during the day he wanted me to order for him from Amazon. 

This is physical items, of course.

And I just saw that the credit for "No-rush" shipping expires March 2015.

Betsy

edited for clarity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I like this a lot, although I'm probably much too impatient to wait another week for my stuff. But I think in the interest of my wallet and the need to buy more books, I'll put a note on my laptop to use it whenever possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know, right?  I won't use it for everything, but I'm going to try to use it for some stuff. 

Betsy


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Wait, are you saying that if you order a dozen items, each separately, you could get $12 back? I don't have Prime, but I might just sign up for Christmas as I was planning on doing a bunch of shopping there.


----------



## Guest

I know. It's great. I used that $1 credit a few times to pay for Amazon TV episodes I wanted to watch free. Adds up. Love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I meant to post this earlier but kept getting distracted.  I got Ed a couple of shirts the other day and noticed the 'no rush' shipping. Since they were meant for Christmas there really was no rush.   And a dollar is a dollar.  I didn't realize that if I'd made it two separate orders I'd have gotten TWO dollars!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Saul Tanpepper said:


> Wait, are you saying that if you order a dozen items, each separately, you could get $12 back? I don't have Prime, but I might just sign up for Christmas as I was planning on doing a bunch of shopping there.


As far as I can tell....I haven't dug deeply into the terms and conditions...



Ann in Arlington said:


> I meant to post this earlier but kept getting distracted. I got Ed a couple of shirts the other day and noticed the 'no rush' shipping. Since they were meant for Christmas there really was no rush.  And a dollar is a dollar. I didn't realize that if I'd made it two separate orders I'd have gotten TWO dollars!


It said it on each order (not item, sorry)....off to check the terms & conditions.

Betsy

edited to correct mis-speak!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the link to the description of the program and here's the link to the terms & conditions.

Looks to me it's on each individual order that you choose "No rush" for. If there are multiple items in an order, it's applied proportionally to the items, so that if you return an item, you don't lose the whole $1.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very clever, these Amazonians.


----------



## Toby

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just got a new paper shredder.   Old one had died -- 'course the fireplace works, too, at this time of year, for thorough destruction.

And, Betsy mentioned it in the OP, but it bears repeating: Do NOT use one-click. You must use the 'cart' to get this offer. One-click automatically uses the regular Prime 2 day shipping.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Atunah

I have done this with a couple of things now. Its still the ebook credit, right? It was something else before that, instant video. Ebook credit interests me way more. A little tip though, make sure you write down the date from the email when it expires. They seem to have different dates and there is no way to check anywhere in the account. I just got one that expires end of December. Another one February 2015. No clue why different dates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I have done this with a couple of things now. Its still the ebook credit, right? It was something else before that, instant video. Ebook credit interests me way more. A little tip though, make sure you write down the date from the email when it expires. They seem to have different dates and there is no way to check anywhere in the account. I just got one that expires end of December. Another one February 2015. No clue why different dates.


This is ebooks, videos and music, and is supposed to be valid through March 2015. Good idea to make a note.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Must have changed then since that order. I ordered on the 10th, it shipped yesterday and expires December 31st for ebook credit. I like that they change to have all the options. So it can be used on all the media now.


----------



## drchimrichalds

Awesome , thanks OP!


----------



## photocat

So I've been buying a lot of things (ha - what else is new) no rush so I could get the $1 credits - but I have no idea how many credits I have now.  I'm fairly certain some expire in Dec this year and others in March.  Is there a way to see my balance somewhere and what expires when?  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

photocat said:


> So I've been buying a lot of things (ha - what else is new) no rush so I could get the $1 credits - but I have no idea how many credits I have now. I'm fairly certain some expire in Dec this year and others in March. Is there a way to see my balance somewhere and what expires when? Thanks!


I have no idea...I've been trying to find out. You should have an email that says the credit has been awarded. I ordered three things, in three separate orders which were then combined into one package (and delivered on Sunday, LOL! So much for saving with "no rush" shipping). I don't know whether I got one credit or three!

Betsy


----------



## photocat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have no idea...I've been trying to find out. You should have an email that says the credit has been awarded. I ordered three things, in three separate orders which were then combined into one package (and delivered on Sunday, LOL! So much for saving with "no rush" shipping). I don't know whether I got one credit or three!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy --- seems a bit suspect. I've used my credits and returned the item, I suppose I got my credits back when I returned it. I have no idea. Seems like they could make it a bit more "transparent" to the customer. Not a deal breaker and I still choose to opt for it unless I really need the items in two days. (Like my Fire Stick, which had I chosen Prime I would have gotten already but instead it is due for delivery on Friday after being shipped last week, only a two states away!)


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, there is no way to see the credits anywhere. If you still have the emails from amazon, try writing down the date and the amount. That is the only way to keep track. I wish there was somewhere we could see that, like the mp3, or video credits one can see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess I'm trusting -- I figure the credits will be there when I buy something.

And, they do use the promo credits before GC credit.  I've bought a book since I got my first $1 and the email receipt shows the price, the $1 promo credit, and then the rest charged to my GC balance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm trusting -- I figure the credits will be there when I buy something.
> 
> And, they do use the promo credits before GC credit. I've bought a book since I got my first $1 and the email receipt shows the price, the $1 promo credit, and then the rest charged to my GC balance.


Yeah, I expect them to be there, but I also agree that it would be nice if you could see them somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## photocat

It isn't so much a trust issue as a buying issue.  If I have $10 in credits - I definitely don't want to lose them.  I'm going to look for a book or books to buy to make sure I use it.  If it is a dollar or two, not as big of a deal but I may look for a nice, relatively cheap book.    Of course maybe the psychology works the other way - not knowing means you buy until you see no more credits?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

photocat said:


> It isn't so much a trust issue as a buying issue. If I have $10 in credits - I definitely don't want to lose them. I'm going to look for a book or books to buy to make sure I use it. If it is a dollar or two, not as big of a deal but I may look for a nice, relatively cheap book. Of course maybe the psychology works the other way - not knowing means you buy until you see no more credits?!


I agree, I want to know what I have to spend.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

If you go to any page for an instant video, look on the right where the purchase buttons are located. There is a link that says Redeem a gift card or promotion code. If you hit that link a box comes up to show you different balances. I can see Amazon giftcard, Amazom MP3, Amazon instant video, Kindle editions, Software/video games, and Apps for Android.
I don't know if you can find expiration dates that way, but it will at least show the balance.


----------



## Atunah

Andra said:


> If you go to any page for an instant video, look on the right where the purchase buttons are located. There is a link that says Redeem a gift card or promotion code. If you hit that link a box comes up to show you different balances. I can see Amazon giftcard, Amazom MP3, Amazon instant video, Kindle editions, Software/video games, and Apps for Android.
> I don't know if you can find expiration dates that way, but it will at least show the balance.


The ebook credits I got in the past did not show up in that section. I don' t know about them now that they are ebook/mp3 and video. But that was the first place I had checked, no go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> The ebook credits I got in the past did not show up in that section. I don' t know about them now that they are ebook/mp3 and video. But that was the first place I had checked, no go.


I have credits showing there, but I know I got some credits from purchases earlier, so I'm not sure they are showing there.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have credits showing there, but I know I got some credits from purchases earlier, so I'm not sure they are showing there.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, that is usually where I see if I got any mp3 credits or video credits. Sometimes they come from some offer through the fire and such. But the ebook credits I had, I had 3, did not show up there anywhere. I actually still have one that runs out in December and it too does not show on that page. I have to buy a book before December to make use of that and that is the only time I get to see it. On the purchase details.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

photocat said:


> It isn't so much a trust issue as a buying issue. If I have $10 in credits - I definitely don't want to lose them. I'm going to look for a book or books to buy to make sure I use it. If it is a dollar or two, not as big of a deal but I may look for a nice, relatively cheap book. Of course maybe the psychology works the other way - not knowing means you buy until you see no more credits?!


I guess I figure that there's a seriously negligible chance that I won't buy a book before the promo credit expires, so I just don't worry.

And, also, it was a free $1 and if I don't spend it my attitude tends to be, well, I wouldn't have spent it if I didn't have it either.

I do get wanting to keep track so as to maybe 'save up' for something you possibly wouldn't have spent on anyway -- especially if the budget it tighter. And agree it would be good if you could see it somewhere. When you buy apps, at least you can click the link that says something about spending promotional credit and see if there's any there. Same when it's music or videos. But I don't see that for books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dang it, Amazon! *shakes fist as sky*


So, I wanted this for my "play with art" time in San Diego:
 
Gelli Arts Gel Printing Plate 8X10 Inch

and thought, rather than carry it with me out there, and since Amazon had the "no-rush" shipping offer which said it would arrive in San Diego on Monday, one day after we get there, I would get the $1 and let Amazon carry it out there for me.

It arrived at our realtor's today, the same day it would have arrived here with Prime. Well, just as well, if I had received it here, I probably would have played with it rather than do all the things I need to do!

I go with the no-rush shipping unless I'm really really in a hurry. My experience, perhaps because I live in a major city and they can bundle a bunch of stuff into one shipment, is that the stuff comes just as fast.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just ordered some Chili seasoning packets for my son in NJ -- no rush shipping, he'll get it next week -- and I get $1 book (or music) credit. Win Win Win!


----------



## mlewis78

I have not used the no-rush shipping.  I've had the 2-day prime each time, but lately I'm having some trouble getting my stuff.  Last Thursday USPS attempted delivery at 6pm or so while I was at work. They didn't leave me a pick up slip (while the tracking said they did).  I printed out the tracking info. First chance I had to pick up at post office was Monday during the snow and the post office was closed.    What sissies.  A lot of non-essential shops were open in the neighborhood.  I requested redelivery online (USPS) for today, but it hasn't arrived.

I was supposed to receive the new Downton Abbey dvd set Tuesday, but there was no USPS delivery because of the historic blizzard that wasn't.  The tracking showed on Wed. that they attempted to deliver Wed. morning, but I was home and they did not ring my apartment.    I set up redelivery online for tomorrow. 

So I'm still expecting two packages that should have been 2-day prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> I have not used the no-rush shipping. I've had the 2-day prime each time, but lately I'm having some trouble getting my stuff. Last Thursday USPS attempted delivery at 6pm or so while I was at work. They didn't leave me a pick up slip (while the tracking said they did). I printed out the tracking info. First chance I had to pick up at post office was Monday during the snow and the post office was closed.  What sissies. A lot of non-essential shops were open in the neighborhood. I requested redelivery online (USPS) for today, but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> I was supposed to receive the new Downton Abbey dvd set Tuesday, but there was no USPS delivery because of the historic blizzard that wasn't. The tracking showed on Wed. that they attempted to deliver Wed. morning, but I was home and they did not ring my apartment.  I set up redelivery online for tomorrow.
> 
> So I'm still expecting two packages that should have been 2-day prime.


You should provide feedback to Amazon. They may not credit you any money -- since you didn't pay any _extra_ for the 2 day shipping -- but they'll take your feedback and may change delivery methods for you next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Ann said, Marti!  Sorry you've been having shipping issues... 

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Yeah, give the feedback. Maybe next time it will arrive by drone (LOL).


----------



## mlewis78

I got redelivery of the item that they attempted to deliver last Thursday (hair care products) today.  The mail carrier realized that there was one other item that I'd requested redelivery for but he didn't have it (the Downton Abbey dvd set that was supposed to arrive Tuesday and that they claimed to have attempted to deliver on Wednesday (Tuesday was snow day off for USPS)).  Still waiting for that, but maybe tomorrow.  I may have to try to pick it up from post office on Monday (cross fingers that they will be open and not snow closed or whatever excuse the post office has for closing).

I'll wait a little while or else Amazon may send another and I'd have two and feel as if I need to return one.  I did provide packaging/delivery feedback that item was not received yet.  I don't know if Amazon notices that.


----------

